# How many Trail Ride?



## Bronco Hollow (Aug 12, 2009)

We are trail ride lovers...love getting out, enjoying the journey and so do the horses.  How many of you trail ride and where are your favorite spots?

Here is a picture of a back trail to the giant sequoias in Nelder Grove on the boundry of Yosemite.  It is one of my favorite trails.  Giant Lupine as tall as the horses back...awesome!!!







This trail is hidden on purpose to keep traffic low on it...





Would love to see yours!


----------



## Paintlover24 (Aug 12, 2009)

I love to trail ride when I can get someone to go with me. Through American Paint horse Association there is a program where I can earn hours trail riding get stuff at certain hours. It really is alot of fun.


----------



## Chickerdoodle13 (Aug 12, 2009)

I do! I have some pictures, but I'd have to find them on facebook.

We have one amazing park by us that has trails all throughout the appalachian mountains. Not too many people are ever on it which is lucky for us. Sadly, I haven't found any parks better than this one. We've scoped out a few in PA and NJ, but many are either hard to get to with a trailer or are not as horse friendly as the websites make them sound.

I also LOVE trail riding at gettysburg. I haven't been there in awhile, but we usually go camping and trailriding.

Now that we have a gooseneck trailer with a little sleeping area, I hope to do more trailriding with my dad. This summer was tough because of all the rain. Hopefully the Fall and next summer will be better! Hopefully I'll also be able to get my new horse Sedona on the trailer so I can take her trailriding. I think she will be awesome out there!

I'll try and find those pics of gettysburg for you! I don't think I have any of the Andover trails.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 12, 2009)

I used to trail ride a bit, we usually went to Sandaraska park.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 14, 2009)

We love to trail ride ! ......next time we go out I'll take along the camera ....Right now the bugs are sooooo bad !!!!  The horse flies  are crazy !!!!!   Even the horses will not graze in the pastures close to the fence/wooded areas....and thats with bug spray on ....my daughters horse looks like she has a bad case of acme she has so many bites....but she's very delicate...she's our diva of the pasture ...


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 14, 2009)

2468herdsrgr8 said:
			
		

> We love to trail ride ! ......next time we go out I'll take along the camera ....Right now the bugs are sooooo bad !!!!  The horse flies  are crazy !!!!!   Even the horses will not graze in the pastures close to the fence/wooded areas....and thats with bug spray on ....my daughters horse looks like she has a bad case of acme she has so many bites....but she's very delicate...she's our diva of the pasture ...


Ugh at horse flies and regular flies! .. Poor Luna and Tetley are getting eaten alive out there and I've sprayed them both, Tetley is a fleabitten so she's not too bad, it's poor Luna who is getting absolutely attacked out there.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 14, 2009)

I have never seen anyone call them Lupine with an E before... I did some reading and everytime I looked up Lupine it said it was the americanized version or something of the word. We're named after the pretty Lupins that flower around here


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Aug 14, 2009)

It is a variant spelling with the E, I'm surprised you didn't find it in your search, I doubled checked and found it on my first inquiry. 

Here common colors are purple, white and less frequently seen red.

[edited for spelling]


----------



## big brown horse (Aug 14, 2009)

Trail rider here.  I've ridden trails along side Cypress creek in TX as well as the TX hill country in Bandera.  I am not the follow behind the other trail rider, I like to blaze my own trails at my own speed.  I love to challenge my horse as well as myself.  

When I turned 30 I road a 17 mile trail ride bareback.  Bareback is my favorite way to ride.  (I have a great Pat Parelli bareback pad, the kind that has no stirrups...I love it!  Keeps my jeans clean.)

All of a sudden I feel like riding!!!


----------



## laughingllama75 (Aug 15, 2009)

Well, Me.......I did up until may 22nd. I had a bad accident, which included me, my horse and a bees nest. 
Needless to say, the Neurosurgeon says no more riding for me. almost 35 years in the saddle, it will be hard, to say the least. But, I did mainly trail ride, all over NH, VT and Maine. I did the AQHA trail miles, and belong to a trail group in my town. I also did other things, cow work and some ring stuff, but trail riding is my all time favorite.


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Aug 15, 2009)

OMG I am so sorry laughingllama!!!  Are you talking this last May?

I hate the bees, especially the ground bees and they are already very aggressive so early in the season this year... been attacked from hornets above too - not something I ever want to do again.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Aug 15, 2009)

Yeah, as in 11 weeks ago. I got a massive head injury (brain bleed, seizures, you name it) WITH helmet on. I broke 5 ribs, dislocated my hip, got 3 bulging disks and road rash over 60% of my body. All I did was fall, on my right side but the momentum made me roll and the susequent seizures did too (I guess). I am feeling WAY better now, off all meds and only my hip and back hurt (nothing like they did). But, the doc said another concussion, and best case scenario I will be in a bed for life (probably). So, no more riding.   

But, it is way better than the alternative, and I can still do stuff with horses. I also judge some, so I am OK with not riding. I do love hearing (reading) everyones stories though. Keep em coming! 

And oh yeah......I HATE bees and hornets now too.....more than ever.


----------



## jettesunn05 (Aug 15, 2009)

Fort Mt State park has good riding! I like the Pinhoti! Great riding!


----------



## big brown horse (Aug 15, 2009)

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> Yeah, as in 11 weeks ago. I got a massive head injury (brain bleed, seizures, you name it) WITH helmet on. I broke 5 ribs, dislocated my hip, got 3 bulging disks and road rash over 60% of my body. All I did was fall, on my right side but the momentum made me roll and the susequent seizures did too (I guess). I am feeling WAY better now, off all meds and only my hip and back hurt (nothing like they did). But, the doc said another concussion, and best case scenario I will be in a bed for life (probably). So, no more riding.
> 
> But, it is way better than the alternative, and I can still do stuff with horses. I also judge some, so I am OK with not riding. I do love hearing (reading) everyones stories though. Keep em coming!
> 
> And oh yeah......I HATE bees and hornets now too.....more than ever.


LL, that is terrible, I am so sorry this happened to you!!   Were you alone when that happened?

The wasps around here are nasty this time of year.  I have been stung just for walking by a nest..twice!

Again, I am so sorry this happened.  You are lucky you are alive!


----------



## laughingllama75 (Aug 15, 2009)

Yep, I was with a friend. Safety in numbers, as they say! we were at a state park, I made quiet the To Do around there. 
I forgot to mention that the ambulance took me to the local hosp, then I had to get airlifted to boston. Fun.... I don't recommend it to anyone! I always hate it when people preach, but I dot feel too bad in saying "wear your helmets, it could save your life!"


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 15, 2009)

laughingllama75   I am so glad your okay ....what a terrifiying situation ......That is my worse nightmare ...You have taught me a lesson by telling us your story .....even though I do wear my helmet ......I was wearing it because DD has to by law ....but now I will even wear it ALL the time ..even when she's not riding ....I am going to get hubby one also....
Thank you ....


----------



## laughingllama75 (Aug 15, 2009)

well, I am glad you got something from my story,.....though like I said I am not trying to preach. Not my intent to hijack the thread and go on and on about me. I just hope my ordeal can help someone else. Until about 5 years ago, I never wore a helmet. I was training a young-ish colt, and got dumped on my head and shoulder. broke the shoulder and tore the bicep and rotator cuff, but I also got a concussion. I wore my helmet from that day forward. For as many years and thousands of hours I have been on horseback, those are the only 2 times I have had head injuries. I guess, all it takes is once. 

So, be safe as you can.....doesnt matter if you are riding the best horse in the world. Count on the unexpected.....and keep riding those trails and HAVE FUN!!!!


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 15, 2009)

2468herdsrgr8 said:
			
		

> laughingllama75   I am so glad your okay ....what a terrifiying situation ......That is my worse nightmare ...You have taught me a lesson by telling us your story .....even though I do wear my helmet ......I was wearing it because DD has to by law ....but now I will even wear it ALL the time ..even when she's not riding ....I am going to get hubby one also....
> Thank you ....


2468, If your hubby would rather wear a cowboy hat (or you for that matter) Harrowsmith Horse Country sells ones that are cowboy hat helmets  They're so cool.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Aug 15, 2009)

yep, they are cool. I know it is hard, I used to show western and do a lot of cattle work. A big ol' black helmet is NOT on the cool list. LOL. Sheck em out, he/you may like them!


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Aug 15, 2009)

Don't feel you are high-jacking the thread - it all has to do with trail riding.... Hearing stories such as your doesn't come about as preaching - its a Life Story.  

I'm glad you have your judging.  Have you thought about possibly driving?  I met a couple way back in the forest last year.  I was riding on a jeep trail and they were in a truck.  They stopped us to ask about the trail we were on, how heavily traveled, turn around areas, etc.  Turn out they bring up adults and children with disabilities and then horse cart them in the forest - such a wonderful idea!


----------



## laughingllama75 (Aug 15, 2009)

I have thought about driving. And I know you can get into real bad situations in those too. But, I talked it over with my neurosurgeon (her daughter rides!) and I think I can do it. I would get a small pony (welsh are my fave) and an easy entry cart. I would need to wear a helmet, and bail at the first sign of trouble but I could potentially do it. Something to think about, thats for sure!


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 15, 2009)

Was the bee's nest in the ground or hanging from a tree?What did the horse do ?...Did it get stung to? ...What would you put on a bee  sting on a horse ?...same as a human ?....

Yes I have seen those cowboy hats in Magazines ...hopefully we will go to Congress this fall and pick two up...my hubbies a Harley guy ....stubborn ...I forget what states years  back when we used to tour alot he would purposely make sure we go through a state with no helmet law so he could take his helmet off...not me ...well maybe before we had kids ...after the kids were born different story...

Okay another Question  to add to this post ...If thats okay ...
When you trail ride what do you bring ?


----------



## Chickerdoodle13 (Aug 15, 2009)

Haha, my dad brings saddle bags filled with beer. He often forgets to pack my waters! 

We don't bring much on the trail ride itself because we are usually close enough to the trailer to return inbetween rides.

Here are a few pictures I found on my facebook:

(Don't mind the saddles. We have since gotten new ones that aren't crappy!)

This is Stetson tied to the old parking lot we used to go to. Now that we have an awning on the new trailer, we park in the big field.






We were getting a storm this day, but this is the entrance to one of the trails.





This is another entrance ont he other side of the parking lot. We had some nasty clouds that day!





This is a field that we ride along





This is a picture from when we went to gettysburg. Its my dad's back riding Sonny





The trail goes through the battlefields along some of the streets.




















Here's an older picture of me with my old mare in the foreground and Sonny to the left. I don't really look too much different!






Here's a picture of Stetson when our truck broke down at the trail and we had to wait for AAA.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 15, 2009)

Fantastic photo's !!!!!    Thanks for sharing !!!
Edit to say Stetson is a hanesome fella !!!


----------



## Chickerdoodle13 (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks!

Stetson thinks he's the hottest stuff to walk the planet. Just don't tell him I think Sedona is prettier! LOL

Here's a picture of Sedona for comparison:


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 15, 2009)

Sedona ? was that the horse that was won through a raffle ? ...Did I read that somewhere on here...maybe it was BYC ..Maybe I am confused ?   I am sooo tired ......she is very beautiful....and  most geldings think there hot stuff...mine certainly does ...ha ha ha !!!


----------



## Chickerdoodle13 (Aug 15, 2009)

I actually remember the story you are thinking of, but no, it wasn't me (Although that would have been nice!) We actually got Sedona for free through a friend of a friend and I couldn't be happier with her.

Your boy is georgous too! He's nice and beefy unlike Stetson. Our two geldings are so difficult to keep weight on, especially during the winter. Sedona has lost a little weight since we brought her to our house so I think she needs either more feed or something extra. She's not skinny, but I like meaty horses! Sonny is just old and has always had difficulties with his weight. Stetson gets to a good weight in the summer and then has to be fed like a pig in the winter to keep a good weight. And all they do is eat hay all day long! Cheyenne (the two year old) was wormy when we brought her home and is finally at a nice weight. She is definitely a piggy when it comes to hay though!


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm sorry about that ..How old is she ?..She's a beautiful horse ....Love her colour ...
My fella ...Tiny.....I just bought him end of June and supposely he's an easykeeper ...only eats hay and pasture ....But on the other hand our Arab cross is not an easy keeper ..she's the Diva ..she really gets a good thick coat so we constantly have to feel her sides ...she's on Purinea's  high fat low  fibre  also..


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 16, 2009)

Chickerdoodle, is that your barn in the background? The big beautiful stone barn?! Siggghhhh, we have a stone barn as well but someone parged it and it's slowly falling apart LOL and it's only 7ft tall in most places so no good for horses really.


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Aug 16, 2009)

laughllama... have you though about minis for driving?  

Love the stone barn, had to wipe the slobber off my keyboard...

We don't ride as hard as we used to on pleasure rides, so we have laxed what we travel with.  For a day ride my saddle bags holds carrots, trail bars/snacks/sandwich, ice, water and how many beer ride it is.

Removable insulated inserts for the saddle bags holds melting ice, doubles for water buckets for the horse when your desperate.  Our horses know how to drink out of a water bottle, heck even a beer can on pleasure rides 

My horn bag contains paste bute, vicodin for me, camera, roll on fly repellent and/or deep woods off and sometimes a cashell riding mask for my horse and flagging tape.

Longer rides I'll add a cantel bag with first aid kits for rider and horse, duct tape, banamine and a multipurpose tool... 
For SAR a different set of bags with a [at ready pack] very different pack as we have to be prepared to stay out.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey ! great  information .....So I would like to get some saddle bags just for pleasure rides ...would you recommend the newer kind of saddle bags with insulation compared to the leather ?....
If you dont mind me asking whats Vicodin ? ...something for pain ? right?
A cashell riding mask? Like a fly mask?
Flagging tape ?  orange tape ? for when you wander in circles ?
thanks so much ....whats that saying better to be safe than sorry ....
Hubby compares it to riding his Harley ?....You have to bring everything !!!


----------



## jettesunn05 (Aug 16, 2009)

Here is a photo(I did not take this photo, and not taking credit for it) from 05' ride in Waynesboro, Tenn.  Buffalo Trail Ride.  It was awesome.  That is my old man Jette he is 19 now and looks about the same!


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice picture jettesunn... hope you have that one framed at home!

2468 I prefer the nylon bags over leather.  You can buy insulator bags that go inside your standard size saddle bag... I'm not sure of we can do links here at BYH? [some forums do not allow links and I don't want to get into trouble lol]   I can PM you the information on where to get them if you need it.

I don't like zippers or snaps on bags, just personal preference.  Its too hard to fumble around trying to reach inside or close them.   My everyday bags use Velcro to close but the saddlebags for SAR I purchased online - it has lots of pockets and doubles as a back pack... they zip.  I joke that all our horses have an emergency stop.... Pulling Velcro ....our horses know when they hear the ripppp of Velcro... that can mean a carrot lol 

The Cashell riding mask is like a fly mask, but much thinner.  They have soft ears [or without] and you can buy them with a long nose to cover the nostrils.  Some elevations are horrible with gnats, the riding mask keeps the horse quite from head tossing and their not snorting bugs.  You can google them Cashell Quite Ride Masks - made for mules too!..... or you can do this:





I always seem to have flagging tape - pink 2 stand is how I mark my trails.... but have used other colors also.  Other people use different colors or combination of colors and strands.... kinda like tracking - I know how some folks mark their trails.  I'll flag a new trail, or replace missing flags at important turns if they are missing.

If you don't already have one, think about a GPS.  We used the Garmin wrist one, easier to hold the reins and work the GPS with the other hand.  They are a lot of fun too... horseback geocaching 

LOL my hubby is the same way... sometimes I wonder why we have to pack so much darn stuff for 'just in case'.  lol  Oh and  its OK to ask, no offense... I take Vicodin for pain.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 16, 2009)

jettesunn05 said:
			
		

> http://i707.photobucket.com/albums/ww77/besancon87/j.jpg
> 
> Here is a photo(I did not take this photo, and not taking credit for it) from 05' ride in Waynesboro, Tenn.  Buffalo Trail Ride.  It was awesome.  That is my old man Jette he is 19 now and looks about the same!


OMG!!!!   That is one awesome photo !!!!   What a beautiful horse !!!   Thanks so much for sharing !!!!


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 16, 2009)

Bronco Hollow ....thanks so much for all the information ..and advice .....I am making my list .....I think next time when we just ride down the rode I'll bring a cedar branch ...Love that photo !!!ha ha ha !!!.....beats me having to bend over to swat flies off his ears ...even with bug spray !!  
Thanks again


----------



## jettesunn05 (Aug 17, 2009)

Bronco Hollow said:
			
		

> Nice picture jettesunn... hope you have that one framed at home!
> 
> 2468 I prefer the nylon bags over leather.  You can buy insulator bags that go inside your standard size saddle bag... I'm not sure of we can do links here at BYH? [some forums do not allow links and I don't want to get into trouble lol]   I can PM you the information on where to get them if you need it.
> 
> ...


Love the picture! Do you know the name of the one you bought SAR(?)


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 17, 2009)

2468, I believe Greenhawk sells the flymasks that attach to your bridle, the fit just on the part over the eyes and down the nose a bit. You can also purchase them from a tack shop out here called Bridle Path Tack. They are a lot thinner than regular fly masks but are great for trail riding. 






They sell ones similar to this at Bridle Path Tack, I'm sure Greenhawk or a smaller privately owned tack shop in your area would carry them. The ones I have seen actually attach to the bridle.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh also, the one I saw did not have the nose part on it, and I'm not sure I'd buy one with a nose simply because not all horses appreciate them. Instead you can wipe your horses nose with some absorbine fly spray wipes.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 17, 2009)

Merci Beaucoup ! Lupin !!


----------

